# Citizenship



## Datt (Nov 6, 2011)

I am confused with the terms DIAC used :

4 years lawful residence in Australia. This period must include 12 months as a permanent resident immediately before making an application for Australian citizenship
and
absences from Australia of no more than 12 months in total in the 4 years prior to application, including not more than 90 days in the 12 months immediately prior to application.

What does it mean by 90 days in the 12 months immediately prior to application ?

And how about if I stayed outside australia more than 6 month in last 4 years before getting PR ? So wanna know still how many days or month I can stay outside of Australia after PR until I apply for citizenship ? 

Thanks


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know how to explain it more than it already is except to rephrase it:

Alltogether, you cannot have been absent from Australia for more than 12 months out of the 4 years before you apply (it can be 12 months in a row or lots of trips which add up to 12 months). However, during the 12 months before you apply for citizenship, you can only be absent from Australia for no more than 90 days (about 3 months).

If you spend 6 months absent from Australia, you can still apply for citizenship so long as no more than 90 days of that absence was in the 12 months prior to your application for citizenship.
Eg:
If you apply for citizenship in December 2011 and the 6 months of your absence occured between December 2010-December 2012, you will not be eligible since you pass the 90 day limit in the last year.
If you had been away for 6 months before December 2010, or if you spent 3 months overseas before December 2010 and 90 days after December 2010, you would be eligible.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

It means that you need to have lived in Australia for four years, of which 12 months must have been as permanent resident.

If you make any trips overseas, these will be deducted from the time you have spent in Australia. So, if you leave the country for three months, it would be four years and three months before you could get citizenship. 

As for the ninety days question. It means you cannot leave Australia for more than three months in the year that you would otherwise be able to apply for Citizenship.

The calculator will tell you when you can apply: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do


----------



## Datt (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick and nice explanation Sarah and zulatan, but still confuse a bit.*

So how it would b if I exceed the 90 days limit ?

Do I have to do all four year again or it will just exceed the days as many days I stay out ?

So how about eg.

If I came Australia in June 2007 and got PR in august 2011. So as per recent rules i can apply in august 2012 for citizenship. So how about if I stayed outside australia more than 180 days *between 2007-2011 before PR ?*

So how many more month I can stay outside Australia after PR *?*

And how about if I stay more than 90 days between august 2011- august 2012 ?

Do I need to do more 4 years if I m exceeding 90 days limit ? 

I m so confuse and I m sorry if I m making u guys confused

Thanks a Lot


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

_If I came Australia in June 2007 and got PR in august 2011. So as per recent rules i can apply in august 2012 for citizenship. So how about if I stayed outside australia more than 180 days *between 2007-2011 before PR ?*
_That's fine, in this example between June 2007-August 2011 you can be absent from Australia for up to 12 months.

_So how many more month I can stay outside Australia after PR *?*
_During your year as a PR from August 2011-August 2012 you can only be absent from Australia for 90 days BUT you the time absent during the year before applying for citizenship PLUS the time before PR still cannot pass 12 months as a total. eg: if you are absent for 90 days between August 2011-August 2012, that means that the days absent before August 2011 cannot be more than 275 days (90 days in the last year as PR and 275 before PR = 12 months) (If you remain in Australia your whole year as PR, then before August 2011 you can spend a whole 12 months absent.

_And how about if I stay more than 90 days between august 2011- august 2012 ?
_Then you are not eligible to apply in August 2012 and just need to remain in Australia until the day where's it's been one year that you haven't been outside of Australia for more than 90 days, you don't need to restart the whole 4 years


----------



## Datt (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot for ur nice and quick reply. 

Does it mean If I want I can stay more than 90 days and it will extend my citizenship to another dates right ? And I don't need to do all 4 years again right ? 

Ur suggestion helped me a lot. Thanks


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Datt said:


> Thanks a lot for ur nice and quick reply.
> 
> Does it mean If I want I can stay more than 90 days and it will extend my citizenship to another dates right ? And I don't need to do all 4 years again right ?
> 
> Ur suggestion helped me a lot. Thanks


That's right, you'll just need to wait a little longer until you spend one year as a PR and no more than 90 days out of the country.


----------



## Datt (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot for quick and wonderful guidance. 

Thanks


----------



## swazeem (Mar 2, 2010)

please help with above

If my wife was outside of australia from 16 sep 2011- 18 feb 2012. We have already qualified four years as lawfully resident in australia. 

Now my question is can she apply for citizenship say around 20 november 2012, as if back calculating she is away a little less than 90 days from Australia in the last one year.

I hope my question is clear
waseem


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

There is a citizenship calculator of DIAC web site that will say when she can apply if you put in all your dates away from the country. But it sounds right so long as she does not leave the country again. She also won't be able to leave after for a few months as you need to complete a citizenship ceremony which can be 3 or 4 months after the paper application.


----------

